# What community fish do well in a fish only tank?



## Takaie (May 25, 2012)

My brother has just been given a second tank (35 gallons) which he is going to turn into a second marine tank but this one is going to be a fish only tank. His first one is a reef tank 55 gallons. What peaceful fish do well in a fish only setting? He has a royal gramma that he is thinking of putting in there as its quite shy in his big tank so its not seen much.

*Deals In Delhi*


----------



## susankat (Nov 15, 2008)

Moved to right forum might get more help.


----------



## Reefing Madness (Aug 12, 2011)

Nano Fish
Dwarf Angelfish: Flame Angelfish and other Dwarf Angels
Blennies: Blenny Fish Species Including Bicolor, Striped and other Blennies
Cardinalfish
Clownfish for Sale: Clownfish Species for the Home Aquarium
Dartfish
Pseudochromis for Sale: Splendid Dottyback Species and other Pseudochromis
Gobies for Sale: Goby Fish Species Including Shrimp Gobies


----------



## Rod4Rodger (Jan 2, 2012)

They've still got you in the wrong forum! This shows as in "New to the Saltwater..." but I got here from the "Discus" forum. Now if you have saltwater Discus, I want to learn more!


----------



## Reefing Madness (Aug 12, 2011)

Rod4Rodger said:


> They've still got you in the wrong forum! This shows as in "New to the Saltwater..." but I got here from the "Discus" forum. Now if you have saltwater Discus, I want to learn more!


*r2


----------



## Rod4Rodger (Jan 2, 2012)

The Atlantic Blue Tang was obvious, but did I see a Pacific Powder Blue Tang? OH, I had one way back in the 80s, such a majestic fish! You have a good tank going. I can't wait to see your posts as it matures!


----------



## Reefing Madness (Aug 12, 2011)

I didn't get one. I believe my tank is fully stocked at the moment. And with only 8 fish. But the fish I really wanted to get, over the Powder Blue is the Unicorn Tang. So, I if get the chance to get one, that would be my last fish to add.


----------

